
52 things I learned in 2018 - Osiris30
https://medium.com/fluxx-studio-notes/52-things-i-learned-in-2018-b07fc110d8e1
======
TomWhitwell
Wow, I wrote this list, let me know if you have any questions.

~~~
iKevinShah
It was a lot more random then expected. Totally liked it overall, specially
the startup leave and the math behind headlines.

Keep it up..

